# 125G build w/ pics, almost done!



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

A few pics of the progress......

PVC supports in, back siliconed-









Bring on the Great Stuff-









Test patch of coco fiber on the finished half- 









Still a little coco to put on the right side, put some stuff in the left to test-









I've chosen D. azureus as the main focus, and will be putting CRS or maybe cherry shrimp in the water portion along with some zebra nerite and tiger nerite snails.

I bought an adult pair of azureus but will not be adding them until the tank is totally complete... and I will hopefully be buying the other three azures that grew up with them. I still have to finish the right 10% with coco fiber and then add the water, as well as a few extra broms I have in a diff tank. Here they are in their temp tank:


----------



## technofile (Aug 10, 2007)

hmmm... I'm not seeing the images


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

anyone else having that problem? i'm viewing them fine from two different pc's..


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

all seems fine for me as well, Huge tank!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love the space! i love the larger tanks, more posibilities for landscaping.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great so far! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice wood!

...ahem


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Nice wood!
> 
> ...ahem


Hahah thanks... most of the pieces are sycamore roots collected from the woods, other than the pieces of cork bark which were bought from Cold Blooded Cages at a local expo.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

SOOOOOOOO..... impulse should be my middle name. I made "some" purchases at REPTICON today. The azureus will be switched from their 10G into a 20G I have sitting around instead of the 125. 

Tank update with some new broms:








Still need to add water, but the background is finally 100% done (other than maybe a few more broms)

I'm gonna have to make a separate thread for these guys too, cause I'm just that damn excited about them. They're already super bold and ate as soon as being put in the tank. I LOVE their personalities, and its so gratifying knowing that I did well enough on the tank that they're already so happy  My 6 new yellow galac subs:










There's a mourning gecko somewhere in this tank that I've been unable to locate.. from what I've read there won't be any problems but if it ever shows up again, I want to move it. Any methods for finding it without dismantling everything and that don't require night vision ()would be appreciated. Newbie mistake, I know  I was just too impatient to have the tank that near completion without something to look at. 2nd noob mistake there... mourning geckos are less visible than ninjas.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Put the waterfall in and shoved some java moss into the cracks, I'm hoping it overgrows the rocks. FTS:










I've seen the mourning gecko a few times but I can't get anywhere near it so I've pretty much given up on catching it.. it and the frogs are thriving, so I don't see much of a point in tearing the tank apart for it.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I already posted this in another thread, but thought I'd update here anyways so it looks a little less haggard than it used to  (EDIT- note to self... use larger pictures for larger tanks)









Unfortunately, I lost the galacts in a heat spike caused by a combo of my girlfriend leaving the blinds open, and me thinking that one of the neo's needed a CF spotlight. That was just a few days after the 5-26 post. Since then, I've gotten rid of the spotlight and raised the existing PC lighting about 2.5" off the glass. My gf got an earful as well. I guess everyone makes that big newbie mistake, but it just sucks that six beautiful frogs had to suffer for my errors. 

The galact fecals came in clean from a local vet, so I went ahead and replaced them with some azureus subadults. They are doing beautifully, and I will eventually be picking up a few more yellow galacts for a different tank. I still beat myself up over it occasionally, so I feel the best thing I can do is replace those six that I lost by morphing out some froglets for the hobby. I guess I'm a little quirky, but that's probably the only way I'll truly get over it haha.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Very cool to see the large vivs.....a long 125? Was that custom or did you find in a store?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

It's 72"L x 18"W x 23.5" high (external dimensions), give or take a few tenths.. speaking from experience with aquatics, I'm pretty sure that's the norm. I got it on craigslist with all of the fixins (filters, heater, lights, lids, stand, etc) for $200.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

phil, thats the standard 125 size. perhaps your thinking 120?

james


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

BEAST tank. 
Very Impressive


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks. still a cell phone pic, but here's a larger version so you can see it a bit better (rearranged the biovines shortly after so the monkey ladders would stand out more ):


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Very cool looking tank. Too bad about the Galactonotus. I really like those frogs. The azureus should be very happy in there.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

teddy its all good bro everyone messes up at one point or another. im sure you gf feels pretty bad though but the tank looks awesome
-scotty


----------

